# Bore Mag tubes



## roadie (Mar 2, 2007)

Anyone in singapore able to bore the mag tudes?

would love to quad bore my next mag project ...... 

Or can tell me what tools is needed to bore the tudes, i own a hammer drill ...


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 2, 2007)

I went to 3 machine shops in AMK and 1 in Ubi... all unable to do or maybe not bothered... for me I handbored it with a long round file... si bei tedious... 

Bro reefphilic seems to have machine shop lobang for making his very nice titanium tritium holder thingies... maybe he has some 门路? 

What batts are you using btw? 4 across should be able to fit if turned at the right angle. I posted before many times on Spacemarine's tutorial on how to fit Sanyo 2500s 4-across in a stock mag. 

Any problem PM me or post here


----------



## roadie (Mar 3, 2007)

i thinking , ... jus thinking if i can get a quad bore tude, maybe i can get to build a 250 watt 24 volt in near future, which i think i need abt 24 batteries, to drive.

i would be harder if its a 3 x 8, then will need a " 7 D maglite" ?? or longer?

else if can quad bore, 4 x 6, then a 6 D will be enough .......?

jus a though la


----------



## roadie (Mar 3, 2007)

actually still thinking of getting a 3 D, to replace my wrongly purchase 2 D, or finding more ways to squeeze all in with the tail cap in .... currently, now ended with lots of electrical tape at the end ..... MONEY ......... arrrrrrrrrh

expensive hobby .... 

Oh and thank you for helping me all this while, cheers


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 3, 2007)

I think if it has to go to 6D length, you might as well get those spotlight and try a 600w aircraft landing light, like done by LarryK. :evil:

Even though 6D is still flashlight form factor, its quite impractically long. 

Mac has done a 250w in a very nice form factor :-
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147981&highlight=250w

But this kind of light is impractically hot. Just for wowing. All that effort just for that short moment of pleasure  Even my 150w mag can smoke newspaper in 2s, I can imagine the 250w one. 

If you can get your mag tube bored, you might be able to come up with a small form factor like Mac's light by using shorter cells. And those cells are usually very good for high currents too. The 10A+ current draw from your targetted bulb should be within the batt specs. 

No prob.... good luck with it!


----------



## roadie (Mar 3, 2007)

yeah ..... that will be actually using A cells instead, which u know is not found here ...
and do require boring 100% due to its diameter.... sigh

infact, i feel a 3D is already too long for EDC or go out ....

my 2D is still acceptable as it will fit in the waistpack but last week, i burned a big hole in my blackhawk pouch ....  , my switch is easily activated ....dop

for guilt free carry, i took out the lamp/bezel ...  jus in case

BTW, yr 150w able to light the paper into flames? like the USL? 

currently, my 9aa setup only smoke with small holes when current is more than 12 volt, then no more after the current is less than 12 volt .....

shall hope to find a job soon, save money and get a HID setup instead 

oh oh hows yr setup with that cree on the blackhawk light? suddenly i forget the name of the torch .... jus woke up ......


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 3, 2007)

To make a nice setup, gotta order stuff from overseas la 
But don't do it till you got spare cash.... 

Dang, I hate accidental activations of incans.. very dangerous!! 

Yup the 150w bulb generates a lot of heat... instantly when turned on, you cannot put your hand on the bezel for more than a few seconds. 

The Gladius? I like it... been playing around with it quite a bit.. but just itchy to mod it into Seoul LED instead, cuz it focuses better and the reflector hole no need to be so big, so it will look nicer also. I chose Cree that time because it was 50% cheaper than the available Seouls... and I thought I should be able to perform the mod even though the focusing was hard.... 

but now that Seouls are available at a decent price, I might change it.. then dump my Cree somewhere else....


----------



## roadie (Mar 4, 2007)

u have any ideas of threading the mag tudes? 

i did with small very small threading when i was in sch ......... but not this big ... what threader to use, a bicycle BB threader maybe??

i have always been a trash collector , feel fine to 'dump' yr cree in my lap ...


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 4, 2007)

I have no idea about threading... prob machine shop again 

Sorry, would love to dump some Crees on you but its going into my River Rock Lantern so that it can keep up with my creed Osram Lantern  haha...


----------



## will (Mar 4, 2007)

LEDcandle said:


> I have no idea about threading... prob machine shop again
> 
> ...




Generally, threading is done on a lathe with a single point threading tool.


----------



## wquiles (Mar 4, 2007)

will said:


> Generally, threading is done on a lathe with a single point threading tool.


Listen to the other will - he knows that he is talking about 

Here I am cutting the outside threads in my 7x12 Cummins mini-lathe. Cutting inside threads is "almost" the same 











Will


----------



## roadie (Mar 5, 2007)

wow nice .........


----------



## roadie (Mar 5, 2007)

my mod giving me problem again ....... arrrrrrrrrrrrrgh 

redo remod .......


----------

